# NfS Undercover Bleibt Stehen



## Brunsi93 (3. Januar 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe das problem das Need for Speed Undercover
stehen bleibt wen ich Meine Wagen tunen will! Also nicht in der Karriere
da klappt das alles bloß nich wenn man die wagen so tunen will!

Gibt es da eine Lösung oder woran das liegen kann?

PC ist ein Intel Core2Duo E8400 3GHz mit 4GB Ram und Club3D HD4850 Oc!
Betriebssystem ist Windows Vista Home Premium 64Bit

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## Brunsi93 (4. Januar 2009)

Weiß den keine ne Antwort darauf?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (4. Januar 2009)

schon mal der CPU mehr Spannung gegeben?
Weil 1,16 Volt könnten bei einer Schlechten Batch zu Problemen führen.


----------



## Brunsi93 (4. Januar 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich solche Eingriffe
vermeiden dad mein PC noch garnicht so alt ist!
Eigentlich müsste das doch so laufen!
Wenn ich den Taskmanager öffne steht
da NeedforSpeed Undercover reagiert nicht mehr!

Gruß Brunsi


----------



## OCFreak (8. Februar 2009)

Hab das gleiche problem. es kann nicht an der Spannung liegen, hab meinem 5000+ mal 1,6V gegeben und das is immer noch abgekackt.. jedes mal wenn ich die schürzen ändere also diese autodingensda benutze..


----------



## ATImania (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe auch dieses Problem!! Immer wenn ich die Größe oder Breite von Schürzen oder Felgen über diese Regler verstellen möchte hängt er sich mal auf! Das ist wohl ein Fehler vom Spiel selber bzw. von BlackBox!


----------



## push@max (9. Februar 2009)

Es soll bald ein Patch erscheinen...vielleicht enthält er einen Fix für das Problem, schleißlich ist das kein Einzelproblem.


----------



## push@max (10. Februar 2009)

Heute ist der gestern erwähnte Patch erschienen. Unter anderem wird der Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht und die Performance verbessert.

Link


----------



## boss3D (10. Februar 2009)

*[Sammelthread]* found by SuFu ...

MfG, boss3D


----------

